# B5 need help



## paoletti (Jul 18, 2009)

Anyone please help. When I turn my headlights on the ABS, ESP and Brake Light indicators all come on. Replaced brake plunger but did not fix the problem


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: B5 need help (paoletti)*

What does a Vag Scan report ?


----------



## paoletti (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: B5 need help (GLS-S4)*

Im hooking it up this week and I will post.


----------



## paoletti (Jul 18, 2009)

*ABS, ESP,Brake Warning*

It turns out it was a brake light I replaced w a single filament bulb, NAPA auto told me it should work but as usual they were wrong, Got an OEM buld and presto no more warning lights, iI even replaced the brake presure switch, live n learn


----------

